# Adjustable Competition Seeding Dye



## Lisa (Aug 1, 2006)

My anniversary is coming up and what better to buy my husband then something he truly wants.  

I am looking for an adjustable competition seating die and was wondering what brand names were good and if anyone had any idea where to order one from.  I can't get them here at the local hunting/gun/sport store without them ordering it for me and tacking on an exhuberant amount of money.

Any suggestions?


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 1, 2006)

Not sure I know what this is?


----------



## Kreth (Aug 1, 2006)

Um, did you mean a competition *seating die*? :lol:


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 1, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Um, did you mean a competition *seating die*? :lol:




LOL....if it is, Dillion and RCBS are pretty good. Lee makes a pretty good Factory Crimp Die as well. What kind of press does he have?


----------



## Lisa (Aug 1, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Um, did you mean a competition *seating die*? :lol:



Yeah thats what I said  

Thanks Arnisandyz for trying to help.  The press he has now is a Dillon.  He said something about a "Redding"  I may be spelling that wrong too


----------



## Kreth (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Yeah thats what I said


I was trying to figure out what colored planting materials had to do with firearms... :lol:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 1, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I was trying to figure out what colored planting materials had to do with firearms... :lol:



Ya know...I have heard the word over and over and just spelled it like that in my mind.  Never actually saw it written I guess


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 1, 2006)

Thought it was some special formula for mixing colors of roses together. I was wondering if he had some botanical competition coming up at the fair or something.

Try http://www.midwayusa.com they have fair deals on Reloading equipment and I believe they carry Redding.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 1, 2006)

Damn, and I was looking forward to the tracer tree.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Aug 1, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Damn, and I was looking forward to the tracer tree.
> 
> Jeff





ya know... a girl can't make one damn mistake around you guys.... 

:2xBird2:


----------

